# Apple stuffed Jalapeno Peppers - No I'm not NUTS it's a great recipe



## pepperman (Jun 29, 2008)

This recipe truly taste like apple pie, Facts: when the seeds and veins are removed from jalapeno's then seared in a griddle they are milder with a fruitier flavor, Sweet apples, salty tortilla chips, cinnamon, and whip cream or sour cream. Try it you'll love it and so will your guest

Ingredients:
8 or 10 Jalapeno Peppers
3 or 4 Apples ( Mixed red and green ) Diced small, about 2 cups 
1 to 2 tablespoon sugar
1 teaspoon cinnamon ( ground ) 
Salt to taste
Olive Oil ( use your drizzle bottle )
2 Pats of Butter
Tortilla chips ( Tostitos Brand White Corn Restaurant Style work well ) 
½ cup Whipped or non-dairy cream 
Pre heat medium size sauce pan. Add butter, diced apples , and sugar; then cook over medium heat for about 2 minutes, stirring often; apples should be firm not mushy ; then set aside.
Pre heat your Griddle on the stove ( Electric, Gas, or Barbeque grill ) to Medium. Oil the griddle. Salt peppers then fill with cooked apples and place into pre-heated griddle for approximately 5 to 7 minutes until peppers have browned.
Arrange peppers on a plate of tortilla chips; then place remaining cooked apples in the center and top with whipped cream. Grate or sprinkle cinnamon over peppers. 
Don’t forget to refill your griddle with additional peppers. One serving is never enough.

Recipe developed by Kenny Orr 
( The Pepper Guy )


----------



## letscook (Jul 29, 2008)

Wondering even tho they look great in the peppers, how would it work if the peppers were diced small and added to the apples and served in a dish with the chips and sour cream.


----------



## jkath (Jul 29, 2008)

Those are BEAUTIFUL!!! I have 5 jalepeno plants, and the peppers are getting bigger by the day - I think this sounds like a great thing to try. Thanks, pepperman, and welcome to discusscooking too!
Question - what is the name of this recipe?


----------



## babetoo (Jul 29, 2008)

welcome

babe


----------



## pepperman (Jul 29, 2008)

*Lot's of great pepper recipes*

To answer about adding diced peppers to apples as a dip. I'm cretain it would taste good and add some flare to your dip. What I like to remind everyone, is when you blister a pepper quickly in a griddle or skillet it sets the natural sugars in the peppers to bring out a milder, fruitier flavor. It's really hard to describe the taste. I do promise it's not the same flavor found in the pickled or raw jalapenos. It has a flavor that will have everyone asking for additional servings. What happens when I cook peppers this way, I don't get a chance to eat'em because I'm busy cooking additional griddles full for the guests. 
Remember you can add just about any type of filling. I like this crab recipe


----------



## jkath (Jul 29, 2008)

Your photos are so colorful and pretty!

~again, what exactly is the name of the recipe? I want to make sure I get it right when I try to make it


----------



## pepperman (Jul 29, 2008)

I call it *HOTAPPLE PIE, Style jalapeno peppers*


----------



## pepperman (Jul 29, 2008)

I call the crab recipe ( Uncle Gary's Sizzling Giant Stone Crab Stuffed Jalapenos) and the Apple recipe (HOT apple pie )


----------



## pepperman (Jul 30, 2008)

*Stone Crab Stuffed Jalapeno's UMMMMM!*

_Hey Guy's, here's another favorite of mine , Picture located in earler post_


*                    SIZZLING CRAB STUFFED PEPPERS*


*UNCLE GARY’S GIANT STONE CRAB CLAW STYLE *
*JALAPENO’S WITH BLACK FOREST TOAST *

*Gary operates a large scale crabbing business in Steinhatchee Florida. He’s a super guy; stop in a visit the next time your traveling in this area. Oh yea ! Thanks Gary for supplying this great crab claws.*

*INGREDIENTS:*


1/4 pound butter 
1 clove garlic, minced 
1 tablespoon finely minced green onion 
1 pound fresh stone claw crabmeat ( frozen crab will be OK, but remember to press excess liquid from meat before adding)
1 tablespoon chopped chives 
1 tablespoon finely chopped parsley 
 juice of 1/2 lemon or 1 small lime 
12 whole wheat black forest bread toast points 
8 large jalapeno peppers halved and seeds removed
*PREPARATION:*

Melt butter in a large skillet and add garlic and green onions. Cook, stirring about 3 minutes, do not brown. Add crabmeat and toss gently and thoroughly until heated through. Sprinkle with chives, parsley and 1/2 of the lemon juice or lime juice. 

Pre heat your Griddle on the stove (Electric, Gas, or Barbeque grill) to Medium. Oil the griddle using your choice of oil. Salt peppers, place Crab mixture inside peppers halves and put into pre-heated griddle for approximately 5 to 7 minutes until peppers have browned. Place peppers on plate of tortilla chips and (Optional) top with grated cheese . Allow some cooling time before eating.
Squeeze remaining fresh lemon or lime juice over stuffed peppers for an added kick. 
Don’t forget to refill your griddle with additional peppers. One serving is never enough. 

Serve remaining crab mixture with thinly sliced and toasted black forest bread points. 
This is another crowd pleaser


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jul 30, 2008)

Geez, now I need to go ask the wife what happened to my pepper plants! Probably too late this year to do anything with em and still working on laying out the official veggie garden space.... 
Recipes look great, but pace yourself I am getting overwhelmed!! LOL. Soo many recipes soo little time..


----------



## JillBurgh (Aug 18, 2008)

We are going to try these with a little cheddar cheese to hold it all together, the way All-American Apple Pie comes (with a slice of cheese).


----------



## pepperman (Aug 18, 2008)

That's great, you know what THEY say about cheese. Everything taste better with it.

Pepperman


----------

